# Apple picking in Herefordshire



## Jennifer

Anyone watched Country File tonight? Motorhomers picking apples in Lincolnshire. Anyone from MHF there?

Jenny


----------



## bognormike

saw it, didn't recognise anybody :roll: But a good report, a different type of itinerant workers than the "old" days :roll: 8)


----------



## peedee

To be correct it was apple picking in Herefordshire and one of the couples interviewed was from Lincolnshire!

peedee


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks Peedee, it was Herefordshire, sorry for my mistake!!

Jenny


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks peedee,
I`ve been scratchin my head wondering where the incolnshire orchards are.

Dave p


----------



## AlanVal

We were there lol ..hubby had the yellow rain jacket on ..everyone was sitting in front of our Hymer .We have been going now for a few yrs. Hard work but good company,most of us all go to Portugal/Spain for the winters..

Val


----------



## artona

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thanks peedee,
> I`ve been scratchin my head wondering where the incolnshire orchards are.
> 
> Dave p


got a small one here, apples are lovely  

stew


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks Val, I felt certain that some of my colleagues on MHF would be there - so sorry I got the venue wrong though

Jenny


----------



## AlanVal

It was actually at worcester.

Val


----------



## bognormike

AlanVal said:


> We were there lol ..hubby had the yellow rain jacket on ..everyone was sitting in front of our Hymer .We have been going now for a few yrs. Hard work but good company,most of us all go to Portugal/Spain for the winters..
> 
> Val


Did the BBC hire the Swift for John Craven? Good plug for Swift.......


----------



## AlanVal

Yes it was borrowed /Hired he did sleep in it the one night lol


----------



## brockley

*Apple picking in Lincolnshire*

I watched it with great interest, it did look like hard work though, am I right in thinking you have to pick a ton/day Val? Just that I thought I heard John Craven saying that.

Does anyone else know of other seasonal work like this and if so what is the pay like?


----------



## AlanVal

We pick average 7/8 boxes a day 3 boxes make a ton ,Its very hard work.Pick 1 ton you would most likely get the push lol

val


----------



## brockley

*Apple picking in Lincolnshire*

Crikey Val, is that a royal 'We' or is it between the pair of you?


----------



## AlanVal

Between 2 of us lol ... lorralorra apples ...

val


----------



## CliveMott

Its the core business of the area!!

C.


----------



## aultymer

Was very tempted to press the 'Report' button on that one Clive.


----------



## brockley

*Apple picking in Lincolnshire*

Looks like you just pipped me to that one aultymer :roll:


----------



## CliveMott

I just hope my quips are a peel ing!


----------



## bognormike

where's the "groan" emoticon?

:roll:


----------



## an99uk

*Apples*

I recognised Alan, didn't see you though Val.

Angie


----------



## Annsman

It's no use, Clives got a think skin, but he was the apple of his mums' eye! But he's blossomed since then!


----------



## tomandjerry

Hey it looked amazing! Hard work too
How do we find out about other orchards that need this type of help?

Thanks tomandjerry


----------



## StewartJ

Watched with interest that sort of holiday would appeal to us, any details of it or similar would be appreciated.

ATB

Stewart


----------



## newseekers

*apple picking on countryfile*

I recently watched the programme Countryfile with John Craven at a location where they did apple picking, it would be great if you could let me know the address as I am interested. I own a caravan and a member of the Caravan Club.


----------



## karlb

apples


----------



## panky

hi message for Alan and Val
I am trying to get work apple picking in herefordshire so googled it and it came up with this webb site and your messages on it.
So i have joined to contact you but I cant do that as i have not subscribed.

can you help with any contact details for the place where the applepicking is ?? thanks panky


----------

